# Nice beach cafe in West Cornwall (ish)?



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Someone has posted recommendations before but I can't find them 

While mr madz and Kanda are off chopping up dead things I thought me and moonpig could go to a nice beach cafe. Can't think of one though. Sennen beach cafe is closed till Feb and I'm a bit fed up of Blue Bar in Porthtowan. The other one I can think of is Godrevy cafe but after that I'm stumped and it's usually shut when I go 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

Porthminster Café?


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

A bit expensive and posh really. I'l have the kids and baby with me. I fancy a wooden type place. Does that make sense?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> A bit expensive and posh really. I'l have the kids and baby with me. I fancy a wooden type place. Does that make sense?



Oh, I get you, oops  Thought that you and moonpig were treating yourselves, ladies doing lunch sorta thing 

Hmmm, there's a café on the harbourfront at Lamorna? Not wooden though *ponders*


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

How about Sandbar at Praa Sands?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

i'd go to the ship inn in porthleven myself. lovely views, lovely ales, as for the locals, well i couldn't possibly comment what with being from helston and all


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't really want a pub Paulie - got the kids and I don't drink.

I can't find any photos of the Sand Bar, cesare.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'd go to the ship inn in porthleven myself. lovely views, lovely ales, as for the locals, well i couldn't possibly comment what with being from helston and all



Isn't that Tobyjug's local ?


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> How about Sandbar at Praa Sands?



That's what I was going to recommend. Open all year afaik.


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

And it's wooden inside, if that helps. Although concrete on the outside. I expect that excludes it.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> That's what I was going to recommend. Open all year afaik.


 Why can't I find it on the internet?


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

Used to be the Welloe Rock if that helps. it's a nice place for lunch. I take my Mum there sometimes. Kid-friendly, too.


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/22106/Welloe_Rock_Inn_Sand_Bar/Praa_Sands


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> Don't really want a pub Paulie - got the kids and I don't drink.
> 
> I can't find any photos of the Sand Bar, cesare.



Here ya go: http://www.eatoutcornwall.com/cornwall-restaurant/details-restaurant.php?pv=5432



NVP said:


> That's what I was going to recommend. Open all year afaik.



I've only ever been in summer I think, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't open.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it Praa Sands or Marazion?


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

Praa Sands. I thought that when i saw that site, too.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

cesare said:


> How about Sandbar at Praa Sands?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to go to Praa Sands 

I'm going to get my arse down to that part of the world this year.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

cesare said:


>


 The website says Sand Bar Marazion


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to get my arse down to that part of the world this year.



Give us a shout if you do. Be nice to say hello.


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> The website says Sand Bar Marazion



But I knew it was Praa Sands cos I've been there!


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

Anecdotal, cesare. THE EVIDENCE says otherwise!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 15, 2010)

Soon everyone will be claiming they are in Marazion. It's the cultural centre of Cornwall, maybe even Europe


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> Give us a shout if you do. Be nice to say hello.


 I'm less than 10 miles away and you've never said that to me


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> Soon everyone will be claiming they are in Marazion. It's the cultural centre of Cornwall, maybe even Europe


 Have you got some kind of pinger that activates when anyone types marazion?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> Have you got some kind of pinger that activates when anyone types marazion?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> Give us a shout if you do. Be nice to say hello.


Will do... and promise I won't dive into a portaloo


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Will do... and promise I won't dive into a portaloo


 
It was a spectacular escape it has to be said.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> Hello.


 *puts NVP on ignore*


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 15, 2010)

it would be nice to meet you Biddly.  I wouldn't bother with Madzone or NVP if I were you.


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

Wise words.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> it would be nice to meet you Biddly. I wouldn't bother with Madzone or NVP if I were you.


 I have something she wants that you can't give her


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> it would be nice to meet you Biddly.  I wouldn't bother with Madzone or NVP if I were you.


I've missed you two years running at BD too... what is it with me and festies  



madzone said:


> I have something she wants that you can't give her


you do indeed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2010)

you could try the watering hole on perranporth beach. probably closed unless you plan on going at the weekend at this time of year. a bit more pub but you cant beat the location and its child friendly.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> you could try the watering hole on perranporth beach. probably closed unless you plan on going at the weekend at this time of year. a bit more pub but you cant beat the location and its child friendly.


 Funnily enough I came to that conclusion about 5 minutes before you posted that


----------

